# new 5525 snow setup



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Pictures of my new 5525 set up for snow.

Nokian Tyres unidirectional radials

Horst Welding Euro-Carrier with 8' all angle plow

Woods 84" rear blade for scraping ice and back-dragging.

ps.: thanks to JD for the suggestion of Horst...great company really rugged setup and decent price


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks great  be sure to post some pics when it snows


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a very nice setup. How much was that blade?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

you buy the blade seperately from the carrier.

carrier is about $4500 installed

blade is about $4K 

other attachments can be place on the carrier.


Advantage over loader is compact design, less obstruction of view and it being significantly stronger than mounting in on loader arms that can be sprung hitting obstructions.....blade floats much better too.

will definitely post some snow pictures...

ps. should have shown how high it goes....can be lifted 48"+ off ground so it will stack very high too!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet Looking Rig


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

its a BEAST!


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

That should do the job.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice set-up.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't seem to figure out the geometry of the front blade from the pics. Which cylinders actually raise the blade?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice man....JD is going to faint when he see's this!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;654914 said:


> Nice man....JD is going to faint when he see's this!


Ouch I hit my head. Looks great Dave! On the Euro hitch there are some allen srews, take them out and drill some holes into the shaft and then put the screws back in. We've had alot of problems with those screws coming loose. We actually have that same carrier on all our loaders and even the skids.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Doakster;654895 said:


> I can't seem to figure out the geometry of the front blade from the pics. Which cylinders actually raise the blade?


It's a parallel lift, the cylinders clostest to the tractor lift the carrier which in turn lifts the plow. The blade stays level at all times.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

JD Dave;654932 said:


> It's a parallel lift, the cylinders clostest to the tractor lift the carrier which in turn lifts the plow. The blade stays level at all times.


That's kind what I figured it had to be.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The carrier seems to be very low to the ground. Is there a way to make it higher or doesn't it matter.

That is a sweet looking set up.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice, are those tires supposed to be better in the snow than the normal ag tires?


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Great looking tractor and plow setup. Those tires should be great in snow, lots of traction. Good luck with it this year.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;654926 said:


> Ouch I hit my head. Looks great Dave! On the Euro hitch there are some allen srews, take them out and drill some holes into the shaft and then put the screws back in. We've had alot of problems with those screws coming loose. We actually have that same carrier on all our loaders and even the skids.


JD

thanks for the tip...but not sure exactly what you mean...can you email me a little more specifics as to location and your fix

thanks

Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

cet;655003 said:


> The carrier seems to be very low to the ground. Is there a way to make it higher or doesn't it matter.
> 
> That is a sweet looking set up.


photos are decieving....carrier isn't as close as it appears...it travels at same rate as blade so never an issue.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

sno commander;655005 said:


> very nice, are those tires supposed to be better in the snow than the normal ag tires?


the tires are from Nokian....makers of some of the world's best snow tires...these are uni-directional radials...meant for utility farming everything but tillage in europe....have speed rating and work real well in snow and ice but not their specific purpose. I wanted a tire similar to a industrial but with more contact patch, better traction and in a size that was the same as a R1...not have to go down to a puny tire etc. which is common when you order industrial tires on a tractor.

these Nokian's fit the bill exactly....the great snow ablity is a huge bonus.

Plus I think they look pretty cool....not something you see on many a tractor around these parts.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

they are awsome looking tires. should be great in the snow

i see a few of those horst blades around here. i had one of their side delevery buckets brought in for a customer. they do some nice work


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*JD Green all the way!!!*

That is one sweet looking setup....are you going to add a blower anytime soon?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

those tire will ride nice and smooth imo.very nice


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice looking setup, how wide is the plow? It looks like that tractor could handle a bigger one.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

redhenny16;655558 said:


> Nice looking setup, how wide is the plow? It looks like that tractor could handle a bigger one.


Red

the plow is 8' yes couldn't have gone 9+ but didn't want to get to large for a getting around places....I have a larger loader with a protech pusher on it so this machine is for narrow roads and cleaning up around buildings...larger in this case would not always be better.

Also transport this unit a lot...much easier to load it on trailer etc. with a blade not too large.

Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Humvee27;655514 said:


> That is one sweet looking setup....are you going to add a blower anytime soon?


I do have a rear blower for the tractor....works well for certain situations...but not really a good daily use item...kinda look at it as a nuclear weapon....sleep better knowing you have it....hope though you really don't have to use it.

Dave


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats awsome I wish my JD had a cab on it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;655003 said:


> The carrier seems to be very low to the ground. Is there a way to make it higher or doesn't it matter.
> 
> That is a sweet looking set up.


He could tilt the blade a little more forward but it should work fine how he has it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet rig SD

I do love the tires too:redbounce


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;655428 said:


> JD
> 
> thanks for the tip...but not sure exactly what you mean...can you email me a little more specifics as to location and your fix
> 
> ...


O nthe carrier thaere is a handle you pull to take the blade off. On that handle there are allen screws holding the shafts together and they have a tendency of coming loose.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

to bad you didn't have thaty last year when you guys where getting pounded . i hope to see some vid this winter :salute:


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is my 5525. I dont use it to move snow very much


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the power of these tractors. I wish we had the cab on ours. Those tires look really cool. Bet they are gonna be good in the snow


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

SD-Dave was wondering what you have in that complete set up tractor including (if I may ask) I have just started pricing JD tractors and toolcats for comparison. Thanks 

Jake Enterprises Inc

06 F-250 (5.4) 
96 F-250 (5.8) 
8x16 MTI enclosed trailer 
6x12 dump trailer 
48 Exmark TTHP
48 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
52 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
21 Cub Cadet push 
Echo, Kawasaki, and Stihl weed trimmers, edgers, and blowers
Ryan Aerators 
Toro Snowblowers 
7.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade 
8.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Jake23rc;656134 said:


> SD-Dave was wondering what you have in that complete set up tractor including (if I may ask) I have just started pricing JD tractors and toolcats for comparison. Thanks
> 
> Jake Enterprises Inc
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

SD-Dave, 

Thanks for the response. I am finding the same with the Toolcat. I have a few larger vaccant lots to mow and would like to have the ability to push snow at some condo devolpments where a truck just wont do. I will say the toolcat with a swing blade is bad looking. It seems they really want a lot for the toolcat.

Jake Enterprises Inc

06 F-250 (5.4) 
96 F-250 (5.8) 
8x16 MTI enclosed trailer 
6x12 dump trailer 
48 Exmark TTHP
48 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
52 Exmark Lazer Z w/ultra vac
21 Cub Cadet push 
Echo, Kawasaki, and Stihl weed trimmers, edgers, and blowers
Ryan Aerators 
Toro Snowblowers 
7.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade 
8.5 Western MVP Pro poly blade


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Jake23rc;656693 said:


> SD-Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I am finding the same with the Toolcat. I have a few larger vaccant lots to mow and would like to have the ability to push snow at some condo devolpments where a truck just wont do. I will say the toolcat with a swing blade is bad looking. It seems they really want a lot for the toolcat.
> 
> ...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a sweet set up on your JD. Thought about doing something similar on my TV145 so I can put the Pronovost blower on the back and plow on the front. I'll have to look into it.
You sure do have one slick looking machine. Love seeing guys use tractors for snow.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

blowerman;666167 said:


> That's a sweet set up on your JD. Thought about doing something similar on my TV145 so I can put the Pronovost blower on the back and plow on the front. I'll have to look into it.
> You sure do have one slick looking machine. Love seeing guys use tractors for snow.


thanks blowerman...

I have a blower for rear too...don't use until I have too...

really looking forward to seeing what she can plow....really impressed on how high you can lift the plow...about 40" off the ground...should really stack high

Dave


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats a nice set up you got there.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave

Are those the same size tire as the ones that came on the tractor or are they slightly smaller. I'm pricing a similar tractor, and am looking to put a set of these tires on it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;656424 said:


> Jake23rc;656134 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I can tell you...this is a nice machine...loaded airseat a/c light space comfort etc....almost bought a 6430 premium....but that would have been close to a $100K and nothing but class 2 and above and getting real heavy to trailer...this was the best compromise...but still yearn for that 6430 or god forbid...the quote I got on the JCB Fastrac love the duel seat road speed suspension and front pto/hitch....dreaming
> ...


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Tractor


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

ff1221;667572 said:


> Dave
> 
> Are those the same size tire as the ones that came on the tractor or are they slightly smaller. I'm pricing a similar tractor, and am looking to put a set of these tires on it.


the tires I put on are 480/80R30 rear and 420/65R24 they are exactly the same size as the firestone AG R1's that came off it...but tire better pattern...no loss in hieght or gearing as with putting on Industrials. Great in snow...supper mowing and industrial tyre...just not for tillage...super at high speed too!

http://www.nokianheavytyres.com/

Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;667578 said:


> SD-Dave;656424 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 7130 Premium with no loader but with the loader controls and I paid 81K, I thought tractors were cheaper in the US.
> ...


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Very Nice. I dont see the purpose of it though. To me a truck with a blade would be more economical and lots faster but I really cant speak of experiance. Unless you get snow in feet instead inches?? Nice set-up looks pretty sweet.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

luckylawnboy;668918 said:


> Very Nice. I dont see the purpose of it though. To me a truck with a blade would be more economical and lots faster but I really cant speak of experiance. Unless you get snow in feet instead inches?? Nice set-up looks pretty sweet.


He's in Vermont and how do you mount a snowblower to the back of your truck?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;668933 said:


> He's in Vermont and how do you mount a snowblower to the back of your truck?


lawnboy...

you must be in a place where you don't get much heavy snow.

trucks are OK...I have one...but once you have plowed with a piece of equipment...there is no comparison.

I have both this tractor and a Deere Loader with a pusher and snow bucket....other than moving from one site to another a truck cannot even compare. Productivity is about 3 times as much plus visibility maneuverability, ability to push large amounts of snow and the ability to move and stack it.

Either of my machines will out plow my truck and I have a F-550!

Till you tried one you cannot even begin to understand.

come up north and I will show you.

Cheers


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Lucky, you can't even compare the two. Truck compared to a tractor or loader is like a shovel to a snow blower. Maybe a 20 x 50 driveway a truck could be the same but I bet he isn't doing little driveways. If you are SD, then you have a very big driveway. I would like to know if a tractor is better than say a 3 to 4 yard loader, cheaper to buy but can it push as much? I bet you can buy two tractors for the price of a new loader. I would think a backhoe is more of a fair comparision but I could be wrong depending on the size of the tractor, and then a backhoe has no PTO.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

John Mac;669707 said:


> Lucky, you can't even compare the two. Truck compared to a tractor or loader is like a shovel to a snow blower. Maybe a 20 x 50 driveway a truck could be the same but I bet he isn't doing little driveways. If you are SD, then you have a very big driveway. I would like to know if a tractor is better than say a 3 to 4 yard loader, cheaper to buy but can it push as much? I bet you can buy two tractors for the price of a new loader. I would think a backhoe is more of a fair comparision but I could be wrong depending on the size of the tractor, and then a backhoe has no PTO.


John

you are right on the money....

no I am not plowing a small door yard...I have a very large farm/estate with a large major road and some side roads out buildings...aproximately 2500 ft of paved roadway.

Additionally I plow a large commercial site, that I own, along with some side jobs with my Deere 244J loader. When things get really heavy I bring this tractor into the mix either as posted or with the blower on the rear.

Pushing snow wise I am guessing the loader will be slightly better and more manuverable...but the tractor will be pretty darn good plus is is very versatile rest of the year.

FYI I used to have a larger 3yd loader...Deere 624J pushed snow great but found it too large most of the time. It did damage to curbs roadways and was a challenge in the tigher areas that I worked in. Extra wieght and horsepower was nice but ineffective for my usage. Really only helps if you have large open parking lots where you can employ a very large pusher...if not go with a compact loader and/or tractor...multple machines for same $$.

My plow truck really is just now used for salting...plowing with it seems rather inadequate and slow.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

Ok yea the Snow blower thing your right. I can see if you also use it year round too. But Im hard pressed to see that set-up clear a lot faster than a truck and a 9 foot hiniker scoop. Now if your talking a wheel loader and a box than yea.. I guess if that was my tractor I would fill the tires for weight and slap like a 10 foot Snow Dogg pusher ?? I know that 5000 series tractor will push a 10 footer if you add some weight.. Am I thinking out in left field? We get 4 inches at a time here in Indiana and people freek we will on ocasion get 8 to 10 inch snows a couple times a year. But damn nice tractor. Wish I had one.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

luckylawnboy;669802 said:


> Ok yea the Snow blower thing your right. I can see if you also use it year round too. But Im hard pressed to see that set-up clear a lot faster than a truck and a 9 foot hiniker scoop. Now if your talking a wheel loader and a box than yea.. I guess if that was my tractor I would fill the tires for weight and slap like a 10 foot Snow Dogg pusher ?? I know that 5000 series tractor will push a 10 footer if you add some weight.. Am I thinking out in left field? We get 4 inches at a time here in Indiana and people freek we will on ocasion get 8 to 10 snows a couple times a year. But damn nice tractor. Wish I had one.


yeah we get a lot more snow then that...12+inches is a decent storm...never mind the drifts we deal with daily on my road even when there isn't any falling from the sky. the tractor is for roads drives etc. The loader does parking lot clean up with protech pusher and pile moving with Craig 3yd bucket.

Believe me its not just the pushing efficiency its the visibility and maneuverability...either one beats a truck hands down...your elevated have no overhangs and glass everywhere...no blind spots....much safer and more efficient.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

How much extra did they ding you for the tires, if you don't mind me asking, my dealer is telling me around $5000.00.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

where abouts in vt are you? also is that for resi or comm


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

ff1221;677543 said:


> How much extra did they ding you for the tires, if you don't mind me asking, my dealer is telling me around $5000.00.


I bought the tires with the tractor new...so I traded the factory R-1's for the Nokian's Petes Tire Barn hooked me up...nice folks....think it cost me about $3K net to do it...well worth it for my applications.

They are killer in snow, work well mowing and landscaping and ride great on the road being raidals and directional.

Self-clean well also....

Dave


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

riverwalkland;677970 said:


> where abouts in vt are you? also is that for resi or comm


I use it for both...I have a large residential property...about 2500 ft of roadway plus 40+ acres of land...I also have commerical real estate that I plow and maintain.

I live in Charlotte...work in Burlington.

Dave


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking machine.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

SD-Dave;677998 said:


> I bought the tires with the tractor new...so I traded the factory R-1's for the Nokian's Petes Tire Barn hooked me up...nice folks....think it cost me about $3K net to do it...well worth it for my applications.
> 
> They are killer in snow, work well mowing and landscaping and ride great on the road being raidals and directional.
> 
> ...


I'd love them but the closest set is out in Alberta, and They want $1000 to ship them to Ontario, and i'm not sure what the local dealer is going to give me for trade on the ag tires, so for the time being i'm going to go with the ag, and upgrade when I have to replace them. Finally decided to go ahead and buy the new tractor, but still trying to figure out what blower/blade configuration to go with. I bought it with a loader, but am thinking of going to a front mount blower, gotta figure it out soon.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ff1221;678935 said:


> I'd love them but the closest set is out in Alberta, and They want $1000 to ship them to Ontario, and i'm not sure what the local dealer is going to give me for trade on the ag tires, so for the time being i'm going to go with the ag, and upgrade when I have to replace them. Finally decided to go ahead and buy the new tractor, but still trying to figure out what blower/blade configuration to go with. I bought it with a loader, but am thinking of going to a front mount blower, gotta figure it out soon.


Look at Helm Welding in Lucknow if your thinking about a front mount. Great people to deal with and there price's are very very good. They build a great blower, it's just not a name brand.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

JD Dave;678966 said:


> Look at Helm Welding in Lucknow if your thinking about a front mount. Great people to deal with and there price's are very very good. They build a great blower, it's just not a name brand.


I actually live 20 minutes from Lucknow and that is where I bought my new tractor. I had a Lucknow blower a few years ago, and they are a good blower, they just haven't made any major changes to them in the last 30 years. Just down the road, about another 10 minutes is Smyth welding, and they also do a front mount, really nice setup, and extremely well built blower, that is what i use right now, but it's a rear mount, nice fit and finish. Check their website out.

www.smythwelding.com

I priced a Pronovost PXPL-86 today just for fun, suggested list $16500, my dealer said his cost was $13500. Super nice blower, but that's a pretty big price to try and justify.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

ff1221;678935 said:


> I'd love them but the closest set is out in Alberta, and They want $1000 to ship them to Ontario, and i'm not sure what the local dealer is going to give me for trade on the ag tires, so for the time being i'm going to go with the ag, and upgrade when I have to replace them. Finally decided to go ahead and buy the new tractor, but still trying to figure out what blower/blade configuration to go with. I bought it with a loader, but am thinking of going to a front mount blower, gotta figure it out soon.


wow prices up in CA. sound high....my deere dealer here found me a Nokian tire dealer...they were very accomdating and made what I felt was a decent deal...price even included delivery and installation. Love the tires...will be getting a set for my Deere 244J loader next season when the tires are ready for replacement.

Provonost blowers are great...but you are right very pricey...

Front blower pretty pricey too having to redirect rear PTO power forward.

I stick with my front plow and rear blower set up for now.

Cheers 

Dave

ps. used the plow this past week....wow does it work great...can't even begin to compare it to a truck mounted plow. Lift height and the ability to apply down pressure puts it in a different world. Thanks again to JD for recommendation.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ff1221;679213 said:


> I actually live 20 minutes from Lucknow and that is where I bought my new tractor. I had a Lucknow blower a few years ago, and they are a good blower, they just haven't made any major changes to them in the last 30 years. Just down the road, about another 10 minutes is Smyth welding, and they also do a front mount, really nice setup, and extremely well built blower, that is what i use right now, but it's a rear mount, nice fit and finish. Check their website out.
> 
> www.smythwelding.com
> 
> I priced a Pronovost PXPL-86 today just for fun, suggested list $16500, my dealer said his cost was $13500. Super nice blower, but that's a pretty big price to try and justify.


I'm familiar with Smyth also. We've run Lucknow grain buggies for over 20 years and that's how we got to know Helm. The best thing about buying a blower from os Smyth is if you need anything fixed they are close and reasonable,


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ff1221;679213 said:


> I actually live 20 minutes from Lucknow and that is where I bought my new tractor. I had a Lucknow blower a few years ago, and they are a good blower, they just haven't made any major changes to them in the last 30 years. Just down the road, about another 10 minutes is Smyth welding, and they also do a front mount, really nice setup, and extremely well built blower, that is what i use right now, but it's a rear mount, nice fit and finish. Check their website out.
> 
> www.smythwelding.com
> 
> I priced a Pronovost PXPL-86 today just for fun, suggested list $16500, my dealer said his cost was $13500. Super nice blower, but that's a pretty big price to try and justify.


The smyths look like a nice unit, but if you can justify the price, I'd go with a Normand or Pronovost. And as you learned, the PXPL is a expensive unit. My 98" pxpl was over $16,000 with the Tivar blades. I'm still doing the math, but it was worth it.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ain't that the truth, I broke a chain on Friday morning, 30 minutes later i've got a new chain, and a spare for the shelf, mind you now i'm trading in the tractor and blower, but it should fit the new one anyway.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;679491 said:


> The smiths look like a nice unit, but if you can justify the price, I'd go with a Normand or Pronovost. And as you are learned, the PXPL is a expensive unit. My 98" pxpl was over $16,000 with the Tivar blades. I'm still doing the math, but it was worth it.


I agree but when he lives right beside where the Smyth is made and it's a good proven blower and any part is sitting on the shelp waiting, it's a no brainer. JMO


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

blowerman;679491 said:


> The smiths look like a nice unit, but if you can justify the price, I'd go with a Normand or Pronovost. And as you are learned, the PXPL is a expensive unit. My 98" pxpl was over $16,000 with the Tivar blades. I'm still doing the math, but it was worth it.


It looks like the ultimate, but the Smyth cleans well, and stands up to a lot of S#!T and abuse, and if asked, Smyths would build a scraper onto a blower for me, and I know it would be well built. There is another contractor in town that has a Pronovost, and the only thing I can see that is better about his is the size of pile left in front of the garage door, other than that mine works just as good as his, but trust me if I could justify it, I would buy a PXPL, that pile drives me nuts


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

JD Dave;679503 said:


> I agree but when he lives right beside where the Smyth is made and it's a good proven blower and any part is sitting on the shelp waiting, it's a no brainer. JMO


Agreed, it's like my Berlon snow pusher. Somehow I think there is a better more solid plow out there but they know how to make it for my machine (tv145) and with just a 30 minute drive they can repair anything on it that we can't. Besides, if I went with stronger, heavier set up, the guys would probably just bend the loader arms.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ff1221;679511 said:


> It looks like the ultimate, but the Smyth cleans well, and stands up to a lot of S#!T and abuse, and if asked, Smyths would build a scraper onto a blower for me, and I know it would be well built. There is another contractor in town that has a Pronovost, and the only thing I can see that is better about his is the size of pile left in front of the garage door, other than that mine works just as good as his, but trust me if I could justify it, I would buy a PXPL, that pile drives me nuts


How to eliminate that pile? We do three passes up a standard drivway and on the third pass turn in front of the door scooping it like a bucket. All or our skiddy blowers were set up with the hydro/electric controls in the fingertips. Sounds like a pain, but it's worked good so far. Just moving the shoot and deflector often. The only down fall, you can't put just anybody in the skids with blowers.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Usually I just lift the blower before the door, back up some more, drop it and drag it out, need a back drag blade on my blower.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

How's the 5525 working out??


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, All the hype then nothing.. Hows it working out?

J.


----------

